# my guys on the beach with the ferry



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful pic's, esp like the one of them lined up on the seat's 

Thanks for sharing,

Ang x


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Lovely pictures


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good pics,, they look very well behaved dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are stunning dogs. Wish mine where that well behaved.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet dogs  look like they had fun


----------



## colacooler (Nov 19, 2007)

Great dogs.

Is the ship sinking?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Brill photos! Mine would have out in the sea trying to get to the ferry


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pics, you should upload some of them to our Border Collie category in the Photo Photos section.

Cheers
Mark


----------

